# Post memes that you made here



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Post memes here that you created all by yourself


I made these memes after discovering the hilarious "spunch bob" meme by accident












And as a bonus:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

I JUST made this one lol


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I JUST made this one lol



I lost it at "SPLONGLUBE". XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

lol this is an old one I made for a politics thread in like 2018


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

@ssaannttoo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Feb 7, 2021)

I guess it's more of a vine/tiktok thing but this is from last night

Edit: file did not attach and will not attach. We'll be back folks


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Made this from a trail cam photo this fall.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 7, 2021)

Spoiler: 1











Spoiler: 2











Spoiler: 3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


>


in particalar, uppers


----------



## Punji (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't think I'm allowed to post any of them here...

But I did make this one!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Big mood


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Big mood
> View attachment 101327


god dammit that hits close to home


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> View attachment 101470


one day a girl from there called Chun Lee will kick your ass XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> one day a girl from there called Chun Lee will kick your ass XD



Scylla: I don't know, I have a pretty big ass to kick.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla: I don't know, I have a pretty big ass to kick.
> 
> View attachment 101476


yes but have you seen Chun Lee's thighs.

that's gotta be some apocalyptic level of kicking straight to the ass out of those.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> yes but have you seen Chun Lee's thighs.
> 
> that's gotta be some apocalyptic level of kicking straight to the ass out of those.



Scylla: Gonna have to reach up here first.

(OOC: Btw, are you by any chance a roleplayer?)


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla: Gonna have to reach up here first.


Chun Lee turns upside down and spreads her legs to become helicopter


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> Chun Lee turns upside down and spreads her legs to become helicopter



Scylla: I swat helicopters like flies. :3


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla: I swat helicopters like flies. :3


did..

did you just tap that ass?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 11, 2021)

*AVIAN FURRIES BE LIKE:*


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

people apparently found my comment funny and some goat people started using "i will eat you bald" as a jokey threat.

me and Jar Jar were just having a little fun here.

we weren't really arguing at all.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 17, 2021)

DEFINITELY ME WHEN I'M DRIVING


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2021)

I WILL NOT LET THIS THREAD DIE


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 22, 2021)

It would probably be a better meme if people knew this character, he's only in one episode of a north Korean cartoon


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It would probably be a better meme if people knew this character, he's only in one episode of a north Korean cartoon


dalamiwagoseumdochi?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> dalamiwagoseumdochi?


yes, yes it is.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

this is actually a lot more complex than it first appears but i'm not going to explain all of it oh no i'll be here forever.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries
					

Image the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				






Spoiler: if you don't get it, read the filename, then click here.



everyone knows what a fennec is


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

yall-were-asking-for-high-brow-humor-from-teen-titans-go-well-tada
					

Image yall-were-asking-for-high-brow-humor-from-teen-titans-go-well-tada hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> View attachment 102741
> 
> this is actually a lot more complex than it first appears but i'm not going to explain all of it oh no i'll be here forever.


sam used to mod halflife on pc.

these are all references to his gameplay videos.

i still want the wall guy to be adopted as an oc.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries
> 
> 
> Image the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries hosted in ImgBB
> ...


caecilian


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


>


this is like one of those pics where you get forcefunny removed from the thread


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> yall-were-asking-for-high-brow-humor-from-teen-titans-go-well-tada
> 
> 
> Image yall-were-asking-for-high-brow-humor-from-teen-titans-go-well-tada hosted in ImgBB
> ...


does anyone want me to explain this?

it's very comic book nerdy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> sam used to mod halflife on pc.
> 
> these are all references to his gameplay videos.
> 
> i still want the wall guy to be adopted as an oc.


just gonna point out that's the original halflife by the way


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

https://i.ibb.co/B45hDpB/i-picked-the-wost-possible-time-visit-this-discord-damn.png


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

and we'll just wait on the normality to sinc here.

also.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> and we'll just wait on the normality to sinc here.
> 
> also.
> 
> View attachment 102788


this is like the noob triforce right of pasausage of your community.

only true non-normies will get it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

...
i'm sorry.
right of what?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> and we'll just wait on the normality to sinc here.
> 
> also.
> 
> View attachment 102788


this is for you..


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> this is for you..


you just wait until you play the netanye game


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> you just wait until you play the netanye game


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> View attachment 102801
> View attachment 102802


this is so dang you it hurts


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> View attachment 102830
> 
> View attachment 102831
> 
> View attachment 102832


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> View attachment 102840


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> View attachment 102840


i see the new format is gonna work wonders here


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i see the new format is gonna work wonders here


modie cultural appropriation is one of the dumbest things i have ever experienced in my life.

we need to find that meme pic where it says "i didn't understand how you won the argument so i'm just gonna continue like nothing happened."


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> modie cultural appropriation is one of the dumbest things i have ever experienced in my life.
> 
> we need to find that meme pic where it says "i didn't understand how you won the argument so i'm just gonna continue like nothing happened."


oh god i hate when people do that


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> we need to find that meme pic where it says "i didn't understand how you won the argument so i'm just gonna continue like nothing happened."


this one?


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> this one?
> 
> View attachment 102844


not the one but close enough


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

aaand someone already said something that deserved it.

didn't even take half an hour for them to-


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> aaand someone already said something that deserved it.
> 
> didn't even take half an hour for them to-
> View attachment 102853


not just in one place either.

it's like a zombie virus.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> not just in one place either.
> 
> it's like a zombie virus.


it's like they only understand colors and patterns and not language.

and I'M THE NEMATODE HERE.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> it's like they only understand colors and patterns and not language.
> 
> and I'M THE NEMATODE HERE.


we gave them enough info for them to figure it out on their own but we have to have to explain everything word for word really slowly in baby speak.

i'm not calling them stupid but-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> it's like they only understand colors and patterns and not language.
> 
> and I'M THE NEMATODE HERE.


Sorry who is a nematode here?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sorry who is a nematode here?


i think she needs to update her profile


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i think she needs to update her profile


I think she misspelled "sock account"


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i think she needs to update her profile


oops sorry.

i change my oc a few times.

me and sam are nematodes but i'm a hybrid.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I think she misspelled "sock account"


no, there's like a community out there with a few dozen nematodes in it.

i'm new to it but i know like 5 other people.

you can ask Sam about it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I think she misspelled "sock account"


not this shit again for goodness sake.

yes there are other large furry communities out there on the internet with thousands of members.

fur affinity isn't the be all and end all of a universal concept.

good grief.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> not this shit again for goodness sake.
> 
> yes there are other large furry communities out there on the internet with thousands of members.
> 
> ...


So you got that before huh? I'm not surprised


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> no, there's like a community out there with a few dozen nematodes in it.
> 
> i'm new to it but i know like 5 other people.
> 
> you can ask Sam about it.


Fair enough, so what's up with this nematode community?


----------



## Play3r (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


That was probably the funniest thing ive seen all day



It probably makes no sense but reddit seems to like it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So you got that before huh? I'm not surprised


from the reception i keep getting, nor am i.

people think they're pretty smart with half the knowledge.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Post memes here that you created all by yourself
> 
> 
> I made these memes after discovering the hilarious "spunch bob" meme by accident
> ...


Aww that third snek is so adorable


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fair enough, so what's up with this nematode community?


well i wasn't there at the start but basically it kinda started because on another community (yes, a third one) they'd kinda themed themselves on the misfit animals but then people noticed that parasites were kinda being turned away from their supposedly "all inclusive" fandom.

now for some it was fair because they were being gross and offensive and just wanted guro content and were trying to get around the rules, however, some people had formed a little sub group for symbiotic life forms, you know, creatures that live in harmony with the host, at least to some degree. there was only like 5 of them but they got into an argument and a couple that were nematodes started the nematode forum thing.

then the hosting service they were on was basically kinda prejudice against parasites and symbiotes in general so they kinda hopped around from host to host for a while trying to get a place that wouldn't change their policies the instant they turned up. so eventually they ended up on this Pipes network thing, which is basically an open flow system based website. you know, it's like a torrent rather than having spot points.

well fast forward a bid and there were TED talks and stuff and eventually the Pipes thing had like a small spark of popularity in 2015 and i joined with a bunch of others and since then it's gone back into obscurity again. obviously not being a packet system it means it has its own protocol so trying to get in now has you jumping through a bunch of hoops and to be honest i think maybe its days are numbered thanks to a bullshit update microsoft has planned for the end of this month which they say is because of a security issue but actually it's because they can't be bothered to code stream themselves anymore and the engine they're pirating was never made to run it in the first place. yeah basically microsoft are lazy and greedy yada yada what else is new.

now of these parasite guys i think there's about 4 or 5 of them i know are already on fa somewhere. there's me, netanye, makoto (not sure if i spelled that right), AnnaSagi and Dughes. i've been on the forum for like a decade or so but normally i just lurk. netnye's a lot more chatty but she just started using for social networks a few weeks ago including the forum and kinda dragged me into conversation. i keep seeing makoto around the forum from time to time making the odd post so i know they're here as for the other 2 though i don't think they use the forum.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> well i wasn't there at the start but basically it kinda started because on another community (yes, a third one) they'd kinda themed themselves on the misfit animals but then people noticed that parasites were kinda being turned away from their supposedly "all inclusive" fandom.
> 
> now for some it was fair because they were being gross and offensive and just wanted guro content and were trying to get around the rules, however, some people had formed a little sub group for symbiotic life forms, you know, creatures that live in harmony with the host, at least to some degree. there was only like 5 of them but they got into an argument and a couple that were nematodes started the nematode forum thing.
> 
> ...


I see, thank you for the summary. Why do you answer for this other nematode tho? are you the head nematode?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I see, thank you for the summary. Why do you answer for this other nematode tho? are you the head nematode?


not really, you see there's another community (oh god yes, another furry community) which is kinda split ownership between me and someone else. now it itself isn't technically a spinoff of this other community (yes a fourth one) but it kinda got absorbed into that one for a few years so when it separated again it kinda dragged a lot of the members with it.

i'd say this one i co-own has about 3000 members i think, at least actual longterm people rather than people who just show up out of interest. the concept was based around game development, technically my own but i kinda got sidetracked into writing a blog that was this episodic story that people got invested in and started making their own fan fictions of so then i made like a parallel universe of that thing that was made by combining elements from the fan fics and now that's become its own entity and swallowed up the other one and recently i was gonna make a game of this universe after like not making any games for a decade and along with a lot of help from the members of the community it was decided that netanye should be the star role in it and it was after that she got into the nematode thing.

now netanye is the girlfriend of one of my best friends in real life, charlie, so kinda in a round about way i'm kind of the leader of the group in real life and online. she is quite popular though. maybe after this game she'll have her own community. she's normally sweet and likable but she's got an evil cheeky side if you get yo know her in real life. certainly good writing material for a main character rather than my boring ass.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> not really, you see there's another community (oh god yes, another furry community) which is kinda split ownership between me and someone else. now it itself isn't technically a spinoff of this other community (yes a fourth one) but it kinda got absorbed into that one for a few years so when it separated again it kinda dragged a lot of the members with it.
> 
> i'd say this one i co-own has about 3000 members i think, at least actual longterm people rather than people who just show up out of interest. the concept was based around game development, technically my own but i kinda got sidetracked into writing a blog that was this episodic story that people got invested in and started making their own fan fictions of so then i made like a parallel universe of that thing that was made by combining elements from the fan fics and now that's become its own entity and swallowed up the other one and recently i was gonna make a game of this universe after like not making any games for a decade and along with a lot of help from the members of the community it was decided that netanye should be the star role in it and it was after that she got into the nematode thing.
> 
> now netanye is the girlfriend of one of my best friends in real life, charlie, so kinda in a round about way i'm kind of the leader of the group in real life and online. she is quite popular though. maybe after this game she'll have her own community. she's normally sweet and likable but she's got an evil cheeky side if you get yo know her in real life. certainly good writing material for a main character rather than my boring ass.


oh god you're ranting again.

should we mention the fact there's like 3 or 4 other furry communities involved or is it confusing enough? (Loreland is awesome btw.)

you know it would really help if you just said the names of the communities.

i can't keep track of what you're saying and it's about stuff i was there for.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> oh god you're ranting again.
> 
> should we mention the fact there's like 3 or 4 other furry communities involved or is it confusing enough? (Loreland is awesome btw.)
> 
> ...


i didn't intend it to get that complicated.

i kinda realised halfway through there was other things that needed mentioning.

should have just given their names there and then but i'm getting kinda drunk now.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 26, 2021)

nonsense caption + speed increase = the funny


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 26, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> View attachment 103001


HollyOwOod


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 12, 2021)

Character belongs to heroicswordsman23


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Goraiken (Mar 26, 2021)

Made this ages ago, but it’s still in prime condition lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2021)

actually I'm not 100% sure i made this, found it on my computer


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2021)

susward's house


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 105730
> actually I'm not 100% sure i made this, found it on my computer


"i can make you feel alive again"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2021)

I have much skills of artist


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2021)

Nothing special, just a Navy Seal


----------



## imjustnerdtrash (Apr 4, 2021)

I have made many a meme but this one works too well for this thread


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 4, 2021)

THREAD REVIVE


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> THREAD REVIVE
> 
> 
> View attachment 120207


the person grabbing the kid and just freaking running in the background omg


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)

Billy Idol “Rebel Yell” reference


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)

Beastars x Hannibal


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 8, 2021)

Actual conversation. My asexuality  was strong that day.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 8, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> View attachment 120467
> Actual conversation. My asexuality  was strong that day.


Relatable


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I found there is a lot of art of Medieval knights fighting snails
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In regards to this post, I created what I believe would be a modern version of these.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> View attachment 121678


well that's just a di-
a move.
a certain kind of move.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2021)

A very 16th to Kabosu!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A very 16th to Kabosu!
> View attachment 121747


will you meme their corpse when they die?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

"if the government isn't gonna solve the flooding problem, i'll do it myself"


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> "if the government isn't gonna solve the flooding problem, i'll do it myself"


this is an edit of this meme by the way


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 13, 2021)

(This was my take on the Not Impressed meme circa 2012)


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

this is kinda true tho


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Memes I have made


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2021)

Also OP deactivated their account I think? She was nice to have on the forums, hope nothing bad happened to make her leave the forums.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 29, 2021)

My scrolling through Youtube clickbait thumbnails-


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2022)

REVIVE


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


knows its not because it would be to long

... gets a vpn anyway


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Zinkari (Mar 21, 2022)

I play at r1 a lot, but whenever I drive by going somewhere and can't stop in I think this. xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 18, 2022)

zuck and elon do 2009


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 24, 2022)

(I just added Gavin here)


----------



## Average_Lurker (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 7, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

this is the only meme i've ever made and likely will ever make. i took the words directly from a line ishizu says in duel links,word for word.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Crimcyan (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 30, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> View attachment 133582


this one needs the nations switched...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> View attachment 133603











						Map Projections
					






					xkcd.com


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> Map Projections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That xkcd was where I got the idea for this.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

my map projection would be a normal navigation map, but centered on the place you live, meaning the parts that are expanded are different for everyone else
... and it quietly can gather information about the user


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 14, 2022)

Look very closely at the image and you will eventuly get the joke if you've seen the original Ghostbusters film.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 21, 2022)

During one christmas. My cat was sleeping and I tried to see if i could put a bottle of pepsi in his arms. And was able to get this amazing photo.
Meme worthy though :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2022)

Twitter gun debate


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 11, 2022)




----------

